# question



## jwelectric (Aug 23, 2013)

Has everyone left?


----------



## mark handler (Aug 23, 2013)

Some are right. ?..


----------



## jar546 (Aug 23, 2013)

Not sure in what context you mean.  Summer is normally slow but this is our best summer as far as numbers are concerned.  Our visits and hits are growing and our membership numbers are too.  We are now averaging anywhere from 7-10 new people signing up per day.  I usually approve 90% of them as some are spammers that got through level 1 of the spammers which at this point are at almost 50,000 since the new system was put in place.


----------



## north star (Aug 23, 2013)

*~ ~ ~ ~*





> "Has everyone left?"


No!*~ ~ ~ ~*


----------



## Alias (Aug 23, 2013)

jwelectric said:
			
		

> Has everyone left?


Just California.   

Sue


----------



## cda (Aug 23, 2013)

It's five o'clock !!!


----------



## fatboy (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm still here.........Hi Sue, glad you are still in touch!


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 23, 2013)

I was sleeping, but I'm back now.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 23, 2013)

No! Not everyone has left. Post something and I am sure you will get responses.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 23, 2013)

I think that's a political question.....

pc1


----------



## gfretwell (Aug 23, 2013)

Just ask about bonding around a water heater. That will get you 50 replies.


----------



## ICE (Aug 23, 2013)

gfretwell said:
			
		

> Just ask about bonding around a water heater. That will get you 50 replies.


  49 wrong and one really wrong answers


----------



## Darren Emery (Aug 23, 2013)

Or...where to clamp the GEC to the CEE.  That's always a good one...


----------



## jpranch (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm still here... or at least I think I'm here? Or was I there??? Ah, what the hell was I doing???

Senior Moments by Golf Brooks - with Lyrics Closed Captioned - YouTube


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 23, 2013)

Brudgers.....Brudgers.......Brudgers!

Hope he did'nt go left?

pc1


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks JP, helped a long hot day go by much ----------- Crap, what was I going to say?


----------



## Alias (Aug 24, 2013)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I'm still here.........Hi Sue, glad you are still in touch!


fatboy -

Thanks!  I miss the discussions so, now that I have landed, I will be online more.

Sue

My resume is online @ Jobs in Michigan | Pure Michigan Talent Connect


----------



## electriclese (Aug 24, 2013)

jwelectric said:
			
		

> Has everyone left?


Still here.  Just been working hard.  Nothing exciting, just the normal same old same old.


----------

